
Why Entrepreneurs Start Companies Rather Than Join Them, by Steve Blank - kornish
https://thinkgrowth.org/why-entrepreneurs-start-companies-rather-than-join-them-100192ed6112
======
rgbrenner
IIRC there's a whole chapter on this in The Founder's Dilemmas... good book if
you want an overview of the various trade offs in starting a company.

